# Finished product "CS"



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I went ahead and made the pen even though there is a problem. But I just had to see what it was going to look like.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!!... That came out GREAT, Bobby.. Kudos to ya...You are the acknowledged 'Master' at that casting stuff...:cheers:


'One of a Kind'..fo' sho'.....


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I cant see any problems. That pen is sweet. I was kind of skeptical at first. Not any more that rocks.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is very nice Bobby!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Second picture down next to the tip. that spot is a bubble.

I do think the brass tube makes it look a lot better. Kinda gives it a gold flake look. LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If it wuzn't such a beauty , it would be nice of you to gift box it up real nice and send it to our resident herptologist, Mastercylinder...LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This one I keep. Its a first!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

cool.....I need a snake lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

A little better picture of the good side.LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby, that is fantastic. Don't blame you for keeping it.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd keep it too. The brass looks sharp with that skin.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice ! Now are we going to have a snake shortage ? Poor snakes now we turn them in to pens ! Recycling is GOOD ! Way to go ! LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is some fancy work Bobby!! Very creative, i cant wait to see what you come up with in the future!! Awesome Pen truely one of a kinda!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where is Reeltime She needs to see this.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Bobby, I really like those. Great to have you back into production. Those look sweet.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A real beauty Bobby. 
I really enjoy seeing the creativity of the crew here and this is one of the prime examples. Ya'll rock.

I guess there is something a snake is good for.........did I mention I hate snakes..........lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Awesome Pen !!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

You need to give that pen to MC.LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> You need to give that pen to MC.LOL


He ain't worth that much.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

use it for your avatar, so he sees it everytime he posts after you lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bill heard you made out pretty good in the drawings.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....TREMENDOUS work!! Congrats on that one...awesome looking pen. gb


----------

